# BEST time (month) to visit Australia for a job



## avi2386 (Jul 12, 2014)

Hello all forum members,

What is the BEST time (month) to visit Australia for a job?

As in, when does the economy open up? Or companies start their recruitment process?

I am aware that companies recruit as per their vacancies/demand. But there are companies who follow a particular schedule while recruiting?

P.S: Any inputs on IT sector and cities would be appreciated.


----------



## AIKHAN (Mar 15, 2015)

In my opinion i think 1st quarter of the year or if not possible then 2nd quarter


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Usually there isn't a best time they usually recruit according to vacancies.

The worst time to visit would be mid November to end of January. This has to do with Christmas and places close down and also if it is a permanent position they don't want to advertise and employ someone just before Christmas and have to pay them for the public holidays.


----------



## stevee (Mar 24, 2015)

Mish said:


> Usually there isn't a best time they usually recruit according to vacancies.
> 
> The worst time to visit would be mid November to end of January. This has to do with Christmas and places close down and also if it is a permanent position they don't want to advertise and employ someone just before Christmas and have to pay them for the public holidays.


I would agree with Mish but you can make quick bucks during Christmas season with no strings attached  Lots of temporary jobs open during Christmas #justsaying 

For long-term jobs, it has to be either before Christmas or After


----------



## Char Mesan (Dec 8, 2014)

It would depend on the industry. Some industries like Retail and Banking experience their busiest trading periods over the Christmas / New Year / January school holiday period; but for other industries, like the Building and Construction industry they wind down due to the heat and extended holiday break.

Pretty much in city areas there are jobs going consistently


----------



## AORaCC (Mar 26, 2015)

It all depends, generally Christmas casuals are a good place to start if you are looking for retail, however if its in mining or construction keep an eye on the contracts and when a large contract is awarded this would be a good time, otherwise summer.


----------

